# Rare Mesinger Tornado seat



## John (Sep 29, 2012)

Rare Mesinger Tornado seat


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweeet....I see the population and appreciation of rare Huffmans is growing! Thanks for the photos John. V/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 29, 2012)

true craftmanship!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 30, 2012)

One of the reasons, that I was glad that my bike is a 38 model, was because I didn't want to have to endure the agony of trying to find the transverse leaf Tornado spring saddle.

 (The 38 uses the readily available Mesinger No.1)

 While, I don't think those Tornado spring seats will ever become readily available, but after seeing your beautiful re creation of them, it has me wishing that my bike was a 37.

 As usual, Nice work!

P.S. Fabulous Chrysler!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2012)

I second that!


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 1, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## John (Oct 1, 2012)

Cleaned that up quick LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 1, 2012)

You'll have to forgive Ronald, He's foreign. 
I suppose I could have hinted in my post that this wasn't just some half naked girl we found at the ride like the one at the last ride.


Ronald, I think shipping is going to be reeeeeeeally slow on the seat...


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 3, 2012)

sorry guys, ver bad Police Squad joke....:o


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 6, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Sweeet....I see the population and appreciation of rare Huffmans is growing! Thanks for the photos John. V/r Shawn




I think you may have just said something profound here. So far I've been hearing the warnings about making the bikes worth less by reproducing these parts, but when you consider the rarity of these, it may just be the difficulty of restoring one correctly that has historically hurt their value. I think that if we saw an original one that was complete and in good shape come up on ebay it might just go for a ton of money where incomplete bikes barely go as high as a nice reproduction Phantom. maybe now, with the knowledge that parts can be obtained, people will be willing to gamble on one that's not as complete. maybe this bike will take it's rightful place among the other top bikes in the hobby.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 6, 2012)

Right on Scott!
I think if you reproduce a small amount of parts, with the high quallity of John it will not hurt at all,
you can wait a hundred years to find someday that correct piece you need or you can restore you bike in a correct way to enjoy it as long as you have it...and besides i think the Daytongroup is not as bike as the schwinngroup....


----------



## John (Dec 18, 2012)

*Completed*

Completed by Bob U 






And the chrome version


----------



## 55tbird (Dec 19, 2012)

*Outstanding John!!!!!!*

Once again your craftsmanship is incredible!! You're a true asset to this hobby for these hard to find parts. How do I place my order?? My 36 Safety Streamline could sure use a seat.   Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2012)

55tbird said:


> Once again your craftsmanship is incredible!! You're a true asset to this hobby for these hard to find parts. How do I place my order?? My 36 Safety Streamline could sure use a seat.   Mike




The '36 had a different variation of the tornado spring seat so this one wouldn't be correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## chitown (Dec 19, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> The '36 had a different variation of the tornado spring seat so this one wouldn't be correct. V/r Shawn




Is this the correct one for the '36? (with skirts)

View attachment 77488


----------



## npence (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes that is the correct one for 36 the one John made would be correct for 37.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Besides the skirt the chassis was also different with a wire 'loop' between the tornado springs vice the transverse leaf spring of the '37. You can go to the gallery and see a pic of Scott's Safety and kinda see this. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

better late than never I guess but I finally got this scanned. it's the Messenger B-70 seat.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)

another one!


----------



## oquinn (Feb 6, 2013)

*I want one*



37fleetwood said:


> I second that!




really bad


----------

